# Update on peripatus (velvet worms)



## crashergs (Apr 13, 2007)

For those of you who know I have some, My wild caught baby ones are thriving and voracious eaters, I have 3 adults that as well, are thriving, and actually a female laid some babies, I have about 7 captive bred velvet worms, its such a blessing to see that they are doing beautiful in a wine cooler at 52~57 degrees ive had them for a year now.

the reproduction rate is definately slow, they are not fast reproducers and takes much time for a female to lay her babies

here are some babies that I was able to catch while eating their prey.

I put those crickets in about 10 minutes prior to me opening their lids and saw that all were webbed being feasted on The cricket to the bottom is completely demolished


----------



## beetleman (Apr 13, 2007)

awesome!:clap: glad to see that they are doing great, that winecooler is great too,ive got my banana slugs in there and they are doing awesome,that winecooler is a lifesaver for these cold tolerant critters:worship:


----------



## crashergs (Apr 13, 2007)

holelluja! which winecooler do u have?


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 14, 2007)

velvet worms are so cool.  the first time i saw em was on an attenborough special.

forgive me but i have many questions....

do you have more pics?  where did you get them?  how big do yours get?  whats the larval form like?  eggs?  pictures of both?  do you start em on pinheads?

tell me everthing!!!!!!!!


----------



## crashergs (Apr 14, 2007)

I got them 1 from UK and another from New Zealand, 2 survived, but had ordered like 9 all died during shipping except for 3. I believe I have 1 male and 2 females or 2 males 1 female, but its funny how they all sleep together.

I want to believe they give out live young, the babies are tiny white little worms that look like maggots, and within a week start accumulating their native color.


I do notice the babies hide underneath wood, while the adults kill and bring back food for the young. These are quite smart and I cannot comprehend how they have that instinct, but I dont think these species have yet been researched thuroughly to determine that.

Ill post pictures soon, I need to goto work.


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome, this are such cool creatures, glad some one can attempt to rear them!
:clap:


----------



## beetleman (Apr 14, 2007)

crashergs said:


> holelluja! which winecooler do u have?


the same 1 you got, that small 1 made by emerson:clap: excellent little machine


----------



## crashergs (Apr 14, 2007)

ooooo, ya beetleman that one is awesome!!! well worth the 70 dllrs, did u get it from target?


----------



## beetleman (Apr 14, 2007)

yes sir, it was from target:clap:


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 15, 2007)

crashergs, thanks for all the info.

i did not know you had to keep them cool.

have you had the opportunity to see them hunt yet?  

also, how big do they get?  are those the full grown ones in the pictures?

seriously, they are highly neat.


----------



## crashergs (Apr 15, 2007)

i took the mom out this morning... yes I do see them kill their prey, when someone comes around them, they spray silky strings of glue and this glue is amazingly tacky. Might I add, they are very accurate at targeting their prey...

once they have the victim down, they slowly approach and move their head to their victims body and slowly eat away at their body. The one in the picture is as big as they get













I keep them in this:


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 15, 2007)

Very cool! :clap:


----------



## crashergs (Apr 16, 2007)

more pics of adults.... they get fairly large...


----------



## galeogirl (Apr 16, 2007)

What a great set-up!  Good idea using the cooler.


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 17, 2007)

does anybody know any cool velvet vids?  ive been looking for the attenborough one and cant find it....


----------



## buthus (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are really cool!  Almost snail/slug like...but with legs.  
Thanks for sharing.  Any feeding shots?  I see you have crickets in there...  omnivorous?


----------



## crashergs (Apr 17, 2007)

no strictly carnivorous


----------



## Michael Jacobi (May 18, 2007)

HepCatMoe said:


> does anybody know any cool velvet vids?  ive been looking for the attenborough one and cant find it....


It is one of the most incredible natural history films ever made...

_Life in the Undergrowth_ hosted by Sir David Attenborough
copyright 2005 BBC Video - Distributed in US and Canada by Warner Home Video
2 discs - 250 minutes

Amazon has it for $26 shipped
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000EBD9W6/bookstorenow58-20


----------



## Herp13 (May 18, 2007)

Oh, i read about these in "Insects of The World". They are very primitive and ancient ancient creatures, very cool So how can you get them in the US? And for how much?

-Eric


----------



## lychas (May 27, 2007)

does crashergs still come on here? i have pmed him/her but no reply, anyone got an emial address for them?


----------



## lychas (May 29, 2007)

cummon people, anyone know how i can contact crashergs?


----------



## lychas (Jun 4, 2007)

i just got my velvet worms today, anyone know much about them?


----------



## beetleman (Jun 4, 2007)

they must be kept very cool/moist,they are carnivores,their enclosure must be free of mold,that will kill them.just alittle info,hope this helps


----------



## Taceas (Jun 4, 2007)

> i just got my velvet worms today, anyone know much about them?


Maybe you should have asked that _before_ you got them? :? 

There is a couple of other threads on the forum about Velvet Worms and their care, as the people were learning through trial and error. Try the search button.


----------



## lychas (Jun 4, 2007)

i do know a small amount, the main things i want to know is if they need ventilation and how often to feed? I've been searching for weeks and pm'ed crashergs a few times but no answer.


----------



## Henri (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

Great pics !

I’m living in the UK (but French), and when I saw the velvet worms for sale on the UK site, I bought a wine cooler like you… unfortunately by the time the wine cooler arrived there was no more velvet worn for sale.

Could you give me the contact you used to get some directly from New Zealand?

Thanks a lot 

Henri


----------



## jukahman (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice velvet worms u got here.nicer set up too.hehehe


----------



## lukatsi (Mar 20, 2008)

Try www.bugshed.co.uk, they'll have some in a few weeks (I've ordered some recently from there). It seems that velvet worms are becoming more popular, there are a couple of breeders out now. It would be great to have one of the big, tropical species...


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 5, 2008)

amazing!! I would love to find a velvet worm in the wild. Would you be able to catch one in the act of feeding?


----------



## crashergs (Jun 12, 2008)

I havent been on here for ages simply because I sold all my specimens...

As of catching them hunt, unfortunately I couldnt, the only possible way was to use a night vision camera that can support high levels of humidity and I was planning on doing it, just never got around to it.

I usually caught all of them hunting late at night around 1-2 am they are often roaming about for several hours until they all suddenly hide under the nearest log. I did however, catch them as they were feeding, that is it.  Unfortunately I no longer have them as my wine cooler broke, and I was too broke to buy a new one at the time, but I plan on buying some again one of these days. very boring to keep, but its the "cool" factor that keeps you wanting to breed more and more 

I forgot to mention: do not drench your terrariums for them, a couple sprays of water and a hint of moist terrarium works great!, they hate soggy land.


----------

